# 36 Gallon, From the Start



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

So, this is going to be a little journal on the adventures of my new 36 gallon bowfront. I will update it whenever there is a change or new addition or really anything significant ^^

December 15, 2013;

Petsmart had the 36 gallon tank/stand/light ensemble on sale for $149. I begged my mom for it for christmas, so we went and got it so that I could get the cycle started before christmas came around. Took it home, inspected for scratches, tested to make sure the filter worked, and checked the heater for damage. The heater had a broken suction cup, so I put it back in the box to exchange it later.

December 16, 2013;

Got home from school and filled up the tank. The filter worked perfectly, and there were no leaks or scratches in the glass. Went and exchanged the heater, tested that out and it works fine. It was off by about 4F so I lowered it to make the water temp 78F. I will have to get a different light bulb when I get paid, as the one that came with it isn't going to work for plants.

December 17, 2013;

Just got four neon tetras after work to help the cycle along. I know they're fragile, so I'll keep a close eye on the water parameters. I got the last four that they had at Walmart, I'll add 3 or 4 more later so that they feel a little safer. Such beautiful fish! I'll get pictures of them tomorrow ^^

Pic from December 16th:


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats on the tank, its really nice. I love the bowfronts, I have a 26. Be careful with your neons, they are sensative to water quality. I would advise to change water at least twice per week as your cycle progresses. I don't think your neons will survive the cycling without waterchanges. If you have used gravel or filter media it will jumpstart your cycle.

Thanks for posting your project and good luck


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yup, I'm aware of the tetras' sensitivity, I'll be keeping and eye on it for sure ^^ I forgot about jumpstarting, I'll have to see if there is anything I can pull from my 10 gallon that won't mess up the already established cycle.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribing! I'm very interested in seeing what you will put in this tank!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I added some driftwood from one of my ten gallons that I'm getting rid of, I think it will look nice if I can get some java fern to attach to it. I couldn't get pics of the tetras, they move way too darn fast XD I did a 30% water change in case I wasn't there if levels build up while I'm at my dad's.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

December 22, 2013;

Added sand and a volcano decoration, plants are to come maybe tomorrow depending on how soon my mom gets home from work.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

looking good so far. Are the plants going to look volcanic?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> looking good so far. Are the plants going to look volcanic?


I'm thinking along the lines of wisteria, cambomba, and java fern, I'm not really sure what you mean by volcanic looking XD


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Volcanic looking as in reddish plants. 'Cause the black would make the red pop.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

The only reddish plants around here is purple cambomba XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Big update today! Got a bunch of pants and more fish!
I got two amazon swords, and then another reddish plant that started with a 'P' but I've forgotten the name of it. 

For fish, I now have 7 neon tetras, 6 albino corydoras, and an angelfish. My fingers are crossed that the angelfish and bettas will get along, if not I can always return him or give him away. After I make sure everyone else isn't going to be sick, I'll put the girls in (so about 2 or 3 weeks).


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Your tank is looking very pretty


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

wonderful tank for a betta , and pretty too


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

How's the tank? It's looking nice! I think the red plant is called red ludwigia.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Its going really well! And I'm not sure that it is, I'll get a better picture tomorrow and compare though.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated this in a while. I had put the girls in together some time in January, after my three week quarantine had ended.
I wish I had gone longer, but none of the fish showed any signs of disease at the time. On February third, I found two dead girls, and the angelfish had cottony looking stuff in his mouth. The angelfish was placed in a quarantine tank right away. Slowly but surely, it has been picking off my girls. There are now four remaining, and one of them is not eating. The tetras and corys are completely unaffected. The angelfish is still under QT with aquarium salt, but has no remaining cotton (that I can see.) I'm guessing this was a case of columnaris, but I don't see why the tetras and corys escaped it? It was definitely a blow though, I'm sad to have lost so many of my babies. I have no plans yet as to what I'm going to do, as I can't afford medication, and I'm not sure if they are still sick or not. I most likely won't be replacing any girls once this is over, it was too much of a loss for me.


----------

